# Emergency 6.3c Upgrade for Dummies



## jlobster (May 19, 2006)

My zippered 3.1.5f-01-2-357 HR10-250 has not been updating or downloading anything for a loooong time. I have tried many of the options available in these forums, from the DEBUG_BOARD change* to manually downloading slices and running dbload *.slice, to no avail. Running echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh *always* yields:

```
Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size    
    ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----    
    3.1.5f-01-2-357           tyDb      962479  03/21/05 10:36    700    
    ACTIVE                    tyDb      962479  03/21/05 10:36    700
```
The date and version never changes. Ever.

Now with DST here (and already causing problems), I need to run an upgrade NOW, not only because of the changes, but also because I will be away for a week. My wife will probably kill me if her shows aren't recorded.

How can I get it updated *GUARANTEED TODAY*? I would be willing to pay for whatever images/tools I can find, but it needs to be an upgrade *with shows intact* (the Zipper instructions suggest replace). I don't know if it will be a Zipper upgrade, or getting me an image that will apply properly so that I can use the Slicer, or something not mentioned above. Whatever help you can offer would be great.

I am sorry if this is a repeat of anything out there, but I am finding conflicting information all around and I want a direct answer to this, given the time constraints.

Thanks in advance.

* The ",#401" change in TiVo never took by the way. It could never confirm the settings in the interface.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You could - since you live in CA is change the tivo's timezone to mountain and then it will have the right times. You will have to also tell it to ignore the DST change and remember to change it back when DST ends.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Nov 3, 2006)

My hacked HR10-250 has been running 3.1.5f since I hacked it last, about 1 month ago. It would *not* download 6.3c. I disabled fakecall, had it making daily calls via the Internet, forced daily calls, etc., with no luck. It finally showed up last night. No idea why...just FM.

You ever get yours, jlobster?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

See this post for a way to get 6.3c slices > http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4973418#post4973418


----------



## jlobster (May 19, 2006)

Sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar.

It worked perfectly!

Thank you very much!


----------

